# Gran canaria un-furnished rental needed



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, my husband & I are moving from Malaga to GRAN CANARIA in a few weeks, I will be teaching in an International School. We will be staying in a holiday rental for the first 2 weeks while awaiting our belongings. We wish to live in the South and would like to rent an un-furnished family sized property, (single-storey preferred) with a garden and garage/storage. If anyone knows of anywhere that may sound suitable then please do contact me. Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

roniebabes said:


> Hi, my husband & I are moving from Malaga to GRAN CANARIA in a few weeks, I will be teaching in an International School. We will be staying in a holiday rental for the first 2 weeks while awaiting our belongings. We wish to live in the South and would like to rent an un-furnished family sized property, (single-storey preferred) with a garden and garage/storage. If anyone knows of anywhere that may sound suitable then please do contact me. Thanks


hey you!!!! I'll get Steve, our resident "know it all" to find something for you!! nice to see you this morning hun

Jo xxxx


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

jojo said:


> hey you!!!! I'll get Steve, our resident "know it all" to find something for you!! nice to see you this morning hun
> 
> Jo xxxx


Cheers Jojo - and thanks for a nice coffee & chat this morning.X


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> hey you!!!! I'll get Steve, our resident "know it all" to find something for you!! nice to see you this morning hun
> 
> Jo xxxx



Altho if anyone else has any ideas...............??


Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, Gran Canaria is definitely not my "specialist knowledge" but any friend of Jojo is a friend of mine so I will ask around. I'll PM you for more accurate requirements.


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Well, Gran Canaria is definitely not my "specialist knowledge" but any friend of Jojo is a friend of mine so I will ask around. I'll PM you for more accurate requirements.


Hi Steve, and thanks!!! Shall I PM you a few basic details?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, Ronnie Briggs (!) - please do!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, Ronnie Briggs (!) - please do!


RONNIE BIGGS????? hhmmmmm!! You've not met Rona have you Steve... be afraid, be very afraid!!

Actually Rona and I met thru this forum, she came on it looking for advise cos she'd just gotta job at an international school nr Malaga. I asked which one and by coincidence it was the school my monsters attended. So I just had to meet up with her and she was lovely. Once she started at the school, it wasnt really appropriate for her and I to be too friendly, but we've maintained contact and now she's leaving there we can be friends again, apart from the fact she's now leaving .

I have to say that Rona has been one of the most popular teachers at the school, with both the kids and the parents alike, she's witty, strict but fair, caring, "real" and has taught both my kids extremely well, they love her to bits. I know everyone is gonna be soo sad when she leaves at the end of term!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sounds like Málaga's loss is Gran Canaria's gain. Hope we can meet before she departs the mainland.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Sounds like Málaga's loss is Gran Canaria's gain. Hope we can meet before she departs the mainland.



She's having a farewell party I believe and you coulda come with me, accept she's delebrately planned it while I'm back in the UK!!!!!!  and of course most of the time she's working.

Jo xxx


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

jojo said:


> RONNIE BIGGS????? hhmmmmm!! You've not met Rona have you Steve... be afraid, be very afraid!!
> 
> Actually Rona and I met thru this forum, she came on it looking for advise cos she'd just gotta job at an international school nr Malaga. I asked which one and by coincidence it was the school my monsters attended. So I just had to meet up with her and she was lovely. Once she started at the school, it wasnt really appropriate for her and I to be too friendly, but we've maintained contact and now she's leaving there we can be friends again, apart from the fact she's now leaving .
> 
> ...


WOW - thanks Jojo, you get an A!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

roniebabes said:


> WOW - thanks Jojo, you get an A!!!!!


A* at least lol! Now you get back to work!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

jojo said:


> She's having a farewell party I believe and you coulda come with me, accept she's delebrately planned it while I'm back in the UK!!!!!!  and of course most of the time she's working.
> 
> Jo xxx


Tut tut - naughty Jojo......the date was planned for me really by the bar. 
Even more reason to stay in touch then really, isn´t it?????:clap2:


----------

